

The Complete Guide to Going Paperless - edw519
http://lifehacker.com/5330558/the-complete-guide-to-going-paperless

======
dctoedt
One of the links in the comments was to a site to tell the phone company not
to send you Yellow Pages or White Pages:
<http://www.yellowpagesgoesgreen.org/stop-yellow-pages/>

